# The Map of the Known World



## Steve S (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello all,

My first novel, 'The Map of the Known World', has just been independently published. It is a fantasy tale (the first in a trilogy) with strong environmental themes set in a world redolent of seventeenth century Europe. I have drawn upon many of the myths and folktales of Scandinavia and England, especially those of my native East Anglia. The novel is suitable for ages 12 and above, and would appeal to readers who enjoy the work of writers such as Philip Pullman, Richard Adams and JRR Tolkien.  

If you would be interested in downloading a FREE e-book of the complete novel, please go to: www.lulu.com/content/294457 

I would be very glad to receive any feedback you may have about ‘The Map of the Known World’.

Kind regards

Steven Smith


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cool that you offer a free downloadable version. Thanks! I'll check it out; it sounds interesting.


----------



## Steve S (Apr 9, 2007)

Many thanks Michael, hope you enjoy it! 

And best of luck with the Tower of Light online magazine, I look forward to reading the first issue.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, Steve.  It would be all set to go but I need to get some story subs.

I had trouble downloading the book, though.  I wonder if I'm clicking the wrong file or something?  Any ideas?


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations and thank you for offering your book as a free download. I like what I have read thus far and will likely buy the paperback.

Any idea when the next two will be out so I can watch for them?


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got it worked out. I talked with Lulu staff and they're sending it to me as an email attachment. I can't wait to read it!


----------



## BookStop (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool! I'll download a copy as soon as I get home today. It sounds right up my daughter's alley. Hopefully she'll buy the bound book if she likes it 

Are you marketing your book anywhere? Is Amazon going to carry it?


----------



## Steve S (Apr 10, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> Congratulations and thank you for offering your book as a free download. I like what I have read thus far and will likely buy the paperback.
> 
> Any idea when the next two will be out so I can watch for them?


 
Hi,

Many thanks for your kind comments, much appreciated!

I am progressing with the second book and (not withstanding work commitments) am hoping to have completed it by the end of this year, with the third instalment to follow in 2008. I have a terrible habit of constantly revising and re-revising which slows down the whole process but hopefully I will stay on course! As soon as it is finished I will certainly post a message on this forum!

Again, many thanks for your kind words and I hope you enjoy the rest of the book.

Kind regards,

Steven


----------



## Steve S (Apr 10, 2007)

BookStop said:


> Cool! I'll download a copy as soon as I get home today. It sounds right up my daughter's alley. Hopefully she'll buy the bound book if she likes it
> 
> Are you marketing your book anywhere? Is Amazon going to carry it?


 
Hello,

Many thanks for downloading a copy, I hope your daughter enjoys it!

In terms of marketing, I am in the process of sending out review copies to SF/Fantasy magazines and to local newspapers. In addition I am planning to approach local libraries and schools with complementary copies. I also hope that continuing to offer the book as a free download will make it more accessible to readers. 

The book does appear on Amazon although currently at a somewhat higher price than I would like. However I have a distribution scheme which should begin in the next couple of weeks - the book will then appear at retailers like Amazon and Waterstones at a more reasonable price (I hope!). 

Again, thank you for downloading the book and for your kind words.

Best wishes,

Steven


----------



## BookStop (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Steve S - what city in Suffolk do you call home? I lived in the area for quite awhile; Mildenhall and then Newmarket. Ely Cathedral is awesome! We were enchanted with the grounds of Audley End, which is near there as well.

Have you talked with Mark Robson about marketing? He made it work and is fixin' to become wildly famous I think  So if you haven't talked to him yet, I'd track him down.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve S (Apr 11, 2007)

BookStop said:


> Hey Steve S - what city in Suffolk do you call home? I lived in the area for quite awhile; Mildenhall and then Newmarket. Ely Cathedral is awesome! We were enchanted with the grounds of Audley End, which is near there as well.
> 
> Have you talked with Mark Robson about marketing? He made it work and is fixin' to become wildly famous I think  So if you haven't talked to him yet, I'd track him down.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hi,

We live quite near to Bury St Edmunds, which you may be familiar as it is fairly close to Mildenhall and Newmarket. If you haven't been there, it's a pleasant market town with an impressive (and newly renovated) cathedral.

Your mention of Mark Robson has reminded me that he replied to a thread I did ages ago about marketing and I have not taken him up on his offer of advice. My memory! I will make a note to do so as several members have mentioned how good and effective his advice has been. 

Cheers

Steven


----------

